# new stand AND 20 gallon tank :D



## pj1218 (Jun 11, 2011)

so my mom was gonna get me a 10 gallon stand. she looked on craiglist and saw there was a cheap metal one with a 10 gallon for just 30 dollers. so we went to get it and it turns out the tanks a 20 gallon and the bottom is big enough to fit a 15 gallon. we put one of my spare 10 gallons in the bottom to see how well it fitted but its in the middle and we dont know if it qould hold though. i put pics on so can anyone tell if the bottom is good enough to hold a 10 gallon on the bottom and the 20 on the top?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I would think that if it can hold 15 gallons of water it should hold 10. However, it might put all of the support on the outside frame. The strips in the middle look fairly thin. 

My suggestion would be to find a 15G you can throw down there. It will fit better and look better too. Check PetCo. Every once in a while they do their $1 per gallon tanks. Also Craigslist is bound to have one.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Wait for the 1 per gallon at Petco like stated above. One of my setups is like this, but the tank size matches the stand size. It probably could hold it but I wouldnt risk it. 10 gallons, glass, substrate, and etc. is not a pretty thing to come home to, at least not on your floors; not that I would know, I am only assuming here lol.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you could get a piece of 3/4" plywood cut to the size of the outer frame or just lay 2 pieces of 2 x 4 x 24 1/2..lay them across lengthwise and set the 10 on them...you won't have any problems at all...no sag no nothing...


----------



## pj1218 (Jun 11, 2011)

lohachata that what we ended up doing. it actually looks pretty good and i set up the 20 gallon yesterday so now it just has to cycle. its gonna have the kissing gourami in it so what else would you say to put in it? the kissing gourami is about 3 or 4 inches.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

Helostoma Temminkii or kissing gourami will reach 12-16 inches in length...they can also be quite aggressive....i have known them to kill an entire tank other peaceful fish over a weekend....


----------



## pj1218 (Jun 11, 2011)

yeah we will eventualy be getting a 46 gallon bow front but not for awhile and i thought this would be better than the little fry net he is in right now.


----------

